# Michael Jordan's Breakfast Club



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/07-20-2006/0004400417&EDATE=



> Athletes Invited to Partake in Reincarnation of a Michael Jordan Tradition
> 
> BEAVERTON, Ore., July 20 /PRNewswire/ -- Beginning July 20, Jordan, a
> division of Nike, Inc., will introduce the "Breakfast Club" in three
> ...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

He kept his Breakfast Club up when he went to Washington as well. I remember I tried to make my college group at church get up early and run and work out and called it the Breakfast Club. Unfortunately, I'm the most NON-morning person out there.

Just goes to show, though, that no one can say Jordan got to where he got on talent alone. No one says that anyway, I guess, but it's just more proof.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope they also take the emotions involved in life into account, not just the physical, like these guys did:


----------

